# Off to the Vet again



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Good Morning All,

Kody had a rough night lastnight. He was whimpering every 2 ours and needed to go to the bathroom. It all started Friday when my partner noticed his stool was loose which is not normal for Kody.  We were trying to figure out what was causing it and the only thing we can think of are the helicpoters that fall off the maple trees. Kody seemed to take a liking to these. We researched and found that their not harmful but can cause diareah. We started giving him pumpkin that night. Saturday we were already scheduled for his lyme shot and I brought it up to the vet tech. She advised to continue with the pumkin and place him on a bland (chicken and rice) diet for a few days. Well Sunday his stool appreared to harden a little that morning but by the evening it came out like soft ice cream (sorry for the graphics)  . By lastnight it was very moist and now I'm concerned. I called my boss to tell him I would be late and know I'm off to the vet to get him checked out. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Toni, I hope the vet is able to help Kody and his stools get back to normal very soon.


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Hope Kody gets better soon x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Get well soon Kody xx


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with Rufus. It started last week so fed him rice and chicken for two days, Friday he was better so gave him his normal evening meal and then I was up with him 3 times in the night. He was better again yesterday, still feeding him
Rice and chicken but gave him a treat. I was up again twice last night. I think he's going to have to go to the vets too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope they are both ok soon x


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

So the vet gave him a full wellness exam. Everything was normal, no temperature so she advised either he ate something or he could have picked up a parasite. He's now taking a 1/2 of pecid while on the bland diet along with an antibiotic. I had to run back to the vet to drop off a stool sample. 

I just want my boy back to normal.

@ Anna, I hope Rufus feels better soon!!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Glad to her kody is ok. Rufus is fine in himself so I'm
Not sure what to do, I introduced a bit of his dried food to rice and chicken last night and so far so good. Going to see what he's like after todays meals! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sallysmummy (Apr 24, 2012)

hi im new here.iv had my sally 3weeks shes 6months. is diarea quite com mon with these dogs. whats the best all in one food??


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Sally's mum,

Rufus is 5 1/2 months old and this is the first time we have had any problems. My husband has taken him to the vets to check him out and they have said he seems fine, no temperature. They have given us some special food for him to take for two days and if things don't improve then they will do an X ray. I think he must have just eaten something but as its been going on for a week now we wanted to get him checked (£78 later)! Also had a bill for £60.00 lasty week as my husband stood on his foot and panicked thinking he might have broken it. It's been an expensive week for us


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

This is the first time Kody had this problem and well. It cost me $128US taking Kody to the vet this week. His fecal exam came back negative so it had to be something he picked up on a walk. I phasing out the chicken and rice slowly by adding kibble. He stools are not solid as before but that have taken form. 

Sorry I dont have a food recommendation @ Sallysmum


----------



## Walkkj (Apr 27, 2012)

*Diarrhea*

My 3 year old Jack has been prone to parasites and every 3-6 months would get diarrhea on and off. Another costly vet bill to find it it was the same problem. I now have him on Pepcid 5 mg twice daily and it has worked for several months. It neutralizes the acids in his intestinal tract so it is not such a nice environment for the parasites to grow. It's not very expensive either. Good luck.


----------

